# Hello from League City, Texas (Houston Area)



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

Just a quick note to say hello. My 10-year-old daughter has started getting interested in mice and I'm looking into internet resources for good information exchange...and I'm a strong believer in forums (and a member of many). I've never raised or kept mice myself, but have had many animals in my life such as aquarium fish, pigeons, turtles and tortoises, snakes, chickens, ducks, dogs and cats. I'm probably leaving a few animals off the list, but hopefully you get the idea.

Again -- just a quick and friendly hello. 

Al


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you, WoodWitch.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Well Hi there. People here are lovely and I do not doubt that you will find all the informations you may ever need


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, Cordane, and thank you for the welcome!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi there! Is that your daughter in your avatar? I hope she enjoys having mice as pets - they're fascinating little creatures at so many levels. Welcome.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> Hi there! Is that your daughter in your avatar? I hope she enjoys having mice as pets - they're fascinating little creatures at so many levels. Welcome.


Hi, MojoMouse -- yes, that's my daughter...but the photo is from about 5 years ago (she was about 5 years old then and she's 10 now). I need to post a pic of her saddling up a giant Texas mouse to keep it current. 

Actually, that photo the only one of the my daughter and me that I had in avatar size, so I added it to my profile just to have something showing the two of us.

Thanks for the welcome. 

besty74, thank you too...!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello there!
I know there are a couple people located in the Texas area, there is also a mouse meetup in Oklahoma come the 11th of August.
You might want to ask here: http://www.themouseconnection.org/ It has a more U.S. base and you might have more luck.
Don't forget to try craigslist!


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for the link, Frizzle. As part of our research I'd definitely like to try and find some folks close to home for perhaps a bit of face-to-face interaction. It would be nice to find an established breeder in the Houston, Texas, area if we can...or even a Houston based show or get-together of some type.

There are lots of those kinds of things in the reptile community in Houston (we keep box turtles, so I'm a little bit familiar with other Houston-area turtle and tortoise enthusiasts). But just starting our research I haven't found much in our immediate area yet as far as mice (well...other than the usual petshop sources).

Oh, and yes -- I've already started perusing some of the Craigslist ads just to see what I'd find there. Given the relatively poor search function of Craistlist, most of the mice seem to be of the Microsoft and Apple variety, though... . With a bit of persistence, I'm sure I'll find more.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, you have to go to the pet section under community and type in mice there. It took me forever to figure that out vs. the for sale area. : /


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks again, Frizzle. I'm pretty familiar with Craigslist having bought and sold things there, but I would not have known that. Very strange that you have to go to the community area for animal sales...but I guess it's directly because of CL having no pets section in the For Sale area (thus a workaround by the community, I guess?). But I checked the local CL and see exactly what you mean -- so thanks!


----------

